# My current stained glass panel will go to a shelter



## Bluesmaven (Sep 6, 2011)

The panel I am working on now will be donated to a shelter, don't know which one yet, that way the shelter can auction it or sell it and keep the proceeds. Let me know if y'all know of a shelter that might be interested.
Rabbit stained glass panel
My website bluesmaven.com


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 6, 2011)

awesome.


----------



## Bluesmaven (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks!!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 8, 2011)

I love, love, love it!!!! Gainesville Rabbit Rescue would love to have it for a fundraiser.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 8, 2011)

That bunny piece is simply beautiful Sherill.

Do you ship to Canada?

Susan


----------



## Watermelons (Sep 8, 2011)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> That bunny piece is simply beautiful Sherill.
> 
> Do you ship to Canada?
> 
> Susan


Wish I had the money and could talk you into the same thing  Haven't purchased a decent gift for my mom for christmas in years

Though something that nice I wouldnt want to risk it breaking during shipping.... 

Its stunning


----------



## Bluesmaven (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks y'all! Patti I will remember Gainesville Rabbit Rescue, who gets it will depend on who has the most people who want it so the shelter can get the most money possible.

Susan, I ship UPS so if they ship to Canada I guess I can ship to Canada. It would probably cost a pretty penny to go from Texas to Canada. UPS has done a good job for me so far I have them package it and ship it.


----------



## Bluesmaven (Sep 8, 2011)

Here's the latest progress photo of the rabbit panel. Also it's 26"w x 22"h. The big rabbit wont be as dark as he looks.
Rabbit Panel


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks Sherill! I know we could have a profitable raffle for it. I would pay shipping. I could have our Program Director contact you if you'd like.


----------



## Bluesmaven (Sep 8, 2011)

Yeah, have her contact me at [email protected]. Would a raffle raise more money than an auction?


----------



## Bluesmaven (Sep 8, 2011)

I've never done this kind of thing so I don't know which way is best.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 8, 2011)

I think we could raise a great deal of money selling raffle tickets. I sent Kathy Finelli your info, so she will be contacting you. I want to win it! It is so gorgeous!!!!


----------



## BunnyLoveÃ¢â¢Â¥ (Sep 9, 2011)

It's beautiful!


----------



## Bluesmaven (Sep 9, 2011)

Well Patti I guess I planned to let whatever shelter it went to decide how they wanted to handle it. Y'all know what works with raising money. I'm glad you like it! 

Thanks Bunnylove!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 9, 2011)

Kathy told me that our rescue is doing an even at an art show in November. That would be a perfect venue for a raffle. She will be in contact with you. Thank you for considering us!!


----------



## nermal71 (Sep 9, 2011)

Not sure if you are meaning it has to be a rabbit shelter...but there is an organization where I am at called Spay it Forward....they work and spaying and neutering for people who cannot afford it. They also spay and neuter ferals to try and reduce the feral population. They also will work at getting shots for people's pets when the people can't afford them. Basically they make sure people can keep their pets when times get tough.....you can find them on facebook it's Spay it Forward.


----------



## Tuckerbunnies (Sep 9, 2011)

If that's the piece on your website it's absolutely beautiful


----------



## Bluesmaven (Sep 9, 2011)

@Pattie: that sounds like a great time
@Nermal71: This one needs to go to help a rabbit shelter maybe later on I will do a puppy/kitten panel for a different type.
@Tuckerbunnies: Yeah it's the one on my website the website is kinda slow at getting pictures updated. 

If any of you want to follow my progress on it you can go to my facebook page at Bluesmaven Stained Glass Art
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002528303072


----------



## Bluesmaven (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks for the compliment Tuckerbunnies


----------



## sbaxter (Sep 10, 2011)

beautiful really stunning !


----------



## Bluesmaven (Sep 10, 2011)

thanks Sue!


----------



## myheart (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm not on FB... I can't see it... *** whine***


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Sep 13, 2011)

There you go. I fixed it for you non F-Bers.



PS IT LOOKS AMAZING!!


----------



## myheart (Sep 13, 2011)

:biggrin2:Yeah!!! Sooooopretty!!! Any rescue would be lucky to have the chance to display a beautiful piece of artwork like that, even if it is going to be raffled off. You have so much talent! Is that your own design?


----------



## Bluesmaven (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks Marisa and Janet! I haven't posted it in the gallery because I don't want to fill it up that's for bunny pictures. I created a webshots album for it so everyone can see it (I hope). 





Here's the album


----------



## Bluesmaven (Sep 21, 2011)

Today's progress photo


----------



## Bluesmaven (Sep 21, 2011)

here's the link to the page


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 21, 2011)

It just keeps looking more and more amazing!


----------



## Bluesmaven (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks Patti!!


----------



## Bluesmaven (Sep 22, 2011)

Progress photo for 09/21/11


----------

